

Galactic Suite Orbital Hotel Taking Reservations for 2012 - ca98am79
http://www.galacticsuite.com/

======
warfangle
Besides the horrible graphic design/flash and the fact that this is rife with
errors... is there any proof that this is anything but a scam?

edit: according to the wikipedia article on this company, they were supposed
to have began construction of the station in 2008. Here's another couple of
sources instead of the atrocious official site:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSTRE5A151N...](http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSTRE5A151N20091102)
[http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-11/05/content_1239037...](http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2009-11/05/content_12390374.htm)

(according to xinhua, it's "expected to be constructed of connecting pods,"
which would indicate that it has not yet begun construction. I still think
this is a scam- somehow I doubt they'll be able to get a station up there and
ready to go in three years)

------
mattmaroon
Anyone know of a good book where I can wager against this?

~~~
rbanffy
I don't think a bookie will want to pay much for it. If you want to wage for
it, however, the odds are, pun intended, astronomical.

------
ca98am79
Here is a video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJXpOsiphhM>

Bigelow Aerospace is a competitor: <http://www.bigelowaerospace.com/>

------
NathanKP
It sounds so simple, just a three step process:

Spaceport, Spaceship, Space Hotel.

At least they make it sound simple on the site. Personally I don't know how
they plan to get it completed before 2012. It looks to me like a great dream
but not particularly feasible, though I must say that the maglev launch system
looks fascinating.

------
zandorg
I think the space lottery idea is a great way for poor people to go into
space.

------
dmoney
It's not "galactic" if it's only orbiting one planet.

------
Paton
Is this a joke? If not, it's simply awesome.

~~~
rbanffy
I don't think the investors will consider the joke particularly funny...

This involves launching and maintaining a space station and the development of
a reusable orbital craft not unlike the space shuttle. That's not easy.

